# January Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, 
“Making the Sun More Golden ”.

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Wednesday, January 27th.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

All the pictures were so great, thanks to the members that submitting them.

Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: OscarsDad, the gold in my heart, granite7, Ivyacres

*1: Otis-Agnes









2: Deborus12*








*
3: 3Pebs3









4: OscarsDad









5: Ceegee









6: Ivyacres









7: granite7









8: swishywagga









9: 3goldens2keep









10: Mde13004









11: JDandBigAm









12: rosegold









13: mmlaverman 









14: fourlakes









15: stsmark









16: Hudson's Fan









17: Tagrenine








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let's all vote for our favorite photos in the first Photo Contest of 2021!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All beautiful pictures of everyone's beautiful Goldens!


----------



## LéChasse17 (Aug 9, 2020)

It was so hard to pick! Can I vote more than once?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

the gold in my heart said:


> It was so hard to pick! Can I vote more than once?


It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you wish.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Lot's of great pix, and I voted for more-than-one. But, Hudson's fan has some great composition and backlighting. Almost makes me wonder if there's some post on it - but I don't really care. The overall image, and the aura-of-light are really quite captivating.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a great theme this turned out to be. Fabulous entries all!


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

A lot of awesome pictures that bring pure happiness! Goldens + Sunlight is just perfect


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

They are all awesome pics.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Get your votes in before the poll closes on Jan 27, 2021.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's a few days remaining to cast your Votes for your favorite entries. 

It's multiple choice, vote for as many as you wish 

Voting poll closes Wednesday, January 27th @ 11:27 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There's a few days remaining to cast your Votes for your favorite entries.
> 
> It's multiple choice, vote for as many as you wish
> 
> Voting poll closes Wednesday, January 27th @ 11:27 PM EST


Yup, just a few days left....let's all watch the time,11:27 PM EST, and see if or when it changes. It may go back 5 hours (to 6:27) like it has in the past!! BTW, I don't do it, it's a forum thing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Yup, just a few days left....let's all watch the time,11:27 PM EST, and see if or when it changes. It may go back 5 hours (to 6:27) like it has in the past!! BTW, I don't do it, it's a forum thing!


That's strange, I thought it was an usual end time because I know you usually handle this in the mornings. 

Now it's saying 11:24 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Voting poll closes Wednesday, January 27th by 11:27 PM EST. 
That actual time may change again so get your votes in soon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

...This poll will close: *Tomorrow at 6:24 PM. *
As I expected, the time changed. 
Vote soon!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> ...This poll will close: *Tomorrow at 6:24 PM. *
> As I expected, the time changed.
> Vote soon!!!


Good to see the system corrected the time. 

Don't forget to vote everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Help choose the winning photo by voting before the poll closes at * 6:24 PM. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to Hudson's Fan for winning the January Photo Contest with a beautiful picture.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you Members, so much. My girl Hudde is a fun and pretty subject to shoot! I am humbled and so happy at the same time. Hudson got a big hug and a special extra treat tonight!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Hudson's Fan!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hudson's Fan said:


> Thank you Members, so much. My girl Hudde is a fun and pretty subject to shoot! I am humbled and so happy at the same time. Hudson got a big hug and a special extra treat tonight!


I knew from the minute you posted that picture that it would win. She is absolutely stunning and the picture was pure art. I showed it to all my friends 
Congratulations!


----------

